# trigano tribute 650



## ron54 (Aug 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me were the fuse box for the 12 volts lights are in the trigano tribute 650 is thanks


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

Try under the driver's seat next to the charger.pull open the flap on the front of the driver's seat base to access them if the box is not mounted on the outside of the seat base. www.tribby.co.uk/forum has a lot of helpful info on Tribute 650 and other Tribute models

hth Chris


----------



## ron54 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks chris ill have a look now also ive tried a few times to join www.tribby.co.uk but they havnt contacted me back


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello ron54 I just did a search on The Tribby forum and it looks like it's the flap on the rear of the driver's seat base which needs opening to access the fuse board.

I would use the contact us button top left on www.tribby.co.uk home page to explain you have tried to join the forum but had no reply. Jeff who runs the site gets a lot of spam attacks so vets each email address for new members. Sounds like yours application may have got lost in the process. It,s a great forum (as is this one) and well worth joining


----------



## ron54 (Aug 25, 2010)

*sigma alarm*

Hi can anyone tell me whats wrong with our sigma alarm the lights re still flashin when we put it on but theres no sound thanks


----------

